# Static "ffmpeg" executable



## Niatross (Aug 9, 2014)

What do I need to do to create a static multimedia/ffmpeg executable on FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE? I've tried different settings in /etc/make.conf and Makefile but nothing is working.

When I type `ffmpeg`, I see "--enable-shared". I want to compile the multimedia/ffmpeg port and see "--disable-shared" and "--enable-static" when I type the `ffmpeg` command.

When I type `ldd /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg`, I see `ffmpeg` pointing to shared libraries, which is not what I want.

BTW: There are reasons why I want to build a static multimedia/ffmpeg binary.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Aug 10, 2014)

The file multimedia/ffmpeg/Makefile does not show any available option for library type (static), which means that this option is probably not enabled in the ports tree.

You would have to download the ffmpeg source via git, compile as instructed on the ffmpeg site and install.
With non-ports compiled code, I usually install in /usr/local/opt (`make install DESTDIR=/usr/local/opt`) and have that folder in the path line of my csh() environment.


----------

